# Silky Ash rescue dove



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Rescue Dove Ash is available for adoption here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $15.

Silky Ash Cock 
Surrendered 2/23/16 by Ed McDonald among 14 other birds.

Ash is relatively docile, but, like all silkies, he is flightless, so I'd prefer he be an indoor pet.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

He's gone home. Thank you!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for the update.


----------

